# 23/32" Advantech with Coates Nuc box plans



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Didn't want to hijack another thread about plywood Nucs with my question.

Since Advantech 23/32" is close to 3/4" and the Coates plans are based on 1/2" plywood, do I need to adjust measurements for the thicker wood?

It seems that most plywood thickness these days is all based on fractions for some reason.
At Lowes, 23/32 Advantech is $32.97
and 19/32 pine rated sheathing is $23.47

All the Nucs will be painted.

Is the added cost of Advantech worth it?
Is the thicker plywood better for a Nuc?


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

i used advantech on 4 of my hives last year...2 painted and 2 unpainted.....all 4 came thru with no warpage or delaminating...actually they still look brand new and it will be the only material that i will build out of ...just built 100 more nucs so ?...greg


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

if you want the dimensions that i used just let me know....greg


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Allen said:


> At Lowes, 19/32 pine rated sheathing is $23.47


Bought 3 sheets this stuff the other day. I had to adjust the meaurement because my nucs are five framers, but mine consist of 4 frames, frame feeder, and some space for a queen cage. I still get 4 nucs out of a sheet.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm planning to make 8 Nucs with at least one extra super for each.
Haven't studied the Coates plans enough yet to figure out how many supers can be made from a single sheet.

Greg, I'd like to see those dimensions and thank you for sharing.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

box==8.875widex10highx19.125 long
top=8.875 widx21.375 long 2=cleats for strength1x1.500x8.875 on each end
bottom=length21.250x8.875wide
bottom boards to hold off ground
front 1x3x8.875
rear 1x2x8.875
hope this helps basically 3/4 advantech


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Okie Dokie 
I've got them copied.


----------

